# Nitrate in Tap Water



## GHNelson (11 Mar 2010)

Hi Planters
Should i add N03 to my aquarium if my tap water is 50ppm.
Just curious.
hoggie


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

Hi,
    If you could verify that your tap water does indeed have that high of a value, then there would be no need to dose NO3. The problem is that we don't really have a cheap sure way to tell. Water reports and test kits do not indicate the actual level in your particular household tap. 

Cheers,


----------



## GHNelson (11 Mar 2010)

Hi Ceg
I know you frown on the use of test kits.This is the level indicated.
I did have a water report from the water authority a number of years ago and this was the level also indicated in that report.
hoggie


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

Hi hoggie,
              Yeah, "frown" might be the kindest expression I could use regarding kits. It very well could be that you have 50ppm, I'll not reject that out of hand, but here is my proposal;

Start your dosing off as normal and then every two/three weeks reduce the NO3 dosing by say, 20 percent. Then see what the effects are. If you start to see BGA or other N deficiency, then return to the previous dosing level. I just think that what you see in the tank is far more accurate than any test kit.  

Cheers,


----------



## GHNelson (11 Mar 2010)

Hi Ceg
I agree that observation is a better tool for the purpose of dosing EI.
I went on the water authority's web site definitely is 50mg N03/l.
Thanks for the advise.


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

Hoggie, 
          Be careful when you read the water report. 50 mg/L is the EU maximum allowable so this sounds suspicious. The water reports always state the maximum allowable and then the measured value at certain locations within the network (i.e. not necessarily on your street). Make sure you are reading the correct column...

Cheers,


----------



## GHNelson (11 Mar 2010)

Ceg
Have a quick look  https://central.veoliawater.co.uk/

Maybe im reading it wrong, dont think so though.
This may be better
https://central.veoliawater.co.uk/my-wa ... ality.aspx
hoggie


----------



## ceg4048 (11 Mar 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Ceg
> Have a quick look  https://central.veoliawater.co.uk/
> 
> Maybe im reading it wrong, dont think so though.
> ...


Holy cow,
    when I opened up that first link I saw this deal where I had to pay your bill. I thought to myself, "no way I'm paying hoggies bill, that guy uses so much water 'cause he's a maniac water changer"  
 Yep, I opened up the pdf file and you can see that the column is entitled:
"PRESCRIBED /SPECIFICATION CONCENTRATION OR VALUE"
So this is the specification or the limit, not the actual values. It looks like what they did was to take measurements and report whether or not the measurement had exceeded the "prescribed" value. So this tells you nothing about the actual values.

However....Appendix 2 page 9 does show that there were some exceedances of Bromate, Chlorotoluron and Nitrate. So it looks like corrective action was taken at the Offley Bottom Treatment works which supplies zone Z032 Hitchin. So, yes, it appears that Offley Bottom possibly was pumping water that exceeded the 50ppm limit and if you are located in zone Z032 you may indeed be exposed to that level. It also says that the corrective action is ongoing.

Cheers,


----------



## GHNelson (11 Mar 2010)

Ceg
I wouldn't do that to you mate,lol anyway it could be between zero to 50 you got to laugh,never mind.
So those dodgy test kits could be more accurate than we think only jesting.
Always read 50 out the tap could be 20 though could be 10.Who knows.
Will go with your first suggestion.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Nelson (11 Mar 2010)

hi hoggie,
i went through this with clive last year.if you email them they will give you a more accurate ish table/list.

heres mine from then,it's long


----------



## GHNelson (11 Mar 2010)

Cheers Neil


----------



## Nelson (11 Mar 2010)

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Cheers Neil



thats ok.mines north region though,so yours might be a bit different.send them an email  .


----------

